# Barcelona, ferry or drive



## 97224 (Jan 9, 2006)

So for those of you who have done both which is your preferred option, the longhaul ferry to Bilbao or driving down the autoroutes of France. The price seems comparable, the ferry tempting, but haven't seen many reviews of the experience of travelling by ferry on that particular route. All comments greatly appreciated as always....


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

For us the our dogs mean we would drive as would want them kennelled on the ship.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hi

I like motorhoming as I always have a roof on my head. Therefore, why should I pay a premium to travel on an overnight ferry?

However, if I was going to Spain now, without a dog, I would use the P&O ferry purely as I have so many Tesco deals, it would be free.

Look at the shipping cost, and take into account what you might spend on the ship. Then look at the mileage and costs etc - but look at the thing you will see and enjoy en route - Millau Viaduct maybe

Russell


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I have done the bilbao crossing several times (though only with a motorbike). The massive advantage is you have two nights and a day on the ferry to totally unwind and relax.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bilbao*

Hi

My real complaint about the route - Pompey - Bilbao is the food on board. Even in the commercial drivers lounge it was disgusting.

Russell


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just got a quote: 3 adults, plus RV 9.5 metre long, 3 metre high, in september over £1500 return 8O 8O 

Same but dover to calais £100

Guess I will be driving  

Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bilbao*

Olley

You need to shop at Tesco - every little helps! LOL

Russell


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

The ferry is almost worth it just for the chance to see the dolphins and whales. However you are a captive customer when on board and it soon mounts up buying a few coffees meals etc. A tip take your kettle and make your own drinks etc. dont forget the water and milk - cabins have 2 pin continental sockets. I saw some old hands with complete picnics. There is mobile phone coverage at normal continental rates when near the coasts and at higher rates when not.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry food*

Don't forget you can boil an egg in your kettle amongst other things!

The food was dreadful on two consecutive crossings - in the commercial drivers lounge. I have never complained about ferry food before, but was offered an "A la Carte" meal instead. It was equally bad.

The phrase VIP needs adopting - Vegetarian in Pride of Bilbao. Vegetarian meals are generally freshly prepared, just like VIP - vegetarian in planes! LOL

Russell

Here is a link to a previous thread on

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-18657-bilbao.htmlthe subject of the ferry...


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Another thing to remember is that Barcelona is close on to 400 miles from Bilbao

I like the Portsmouth/Bilbao route but if I was going to Barcelona I would go straight down through France

And as Russell said, you get to go over the Millau viaduct this way


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

We did the p and 0 Portsmouth to Bilbao.

Never again.

Dirty stinking ship, foul food, full of chavs on tour (well mini-cruise anyway)

The mini-cruise people got on drunk, drunk more and smoked everywhere.

On the way back we boarded the ferry at mid-day ish to find more chavs on tour already drunk.

DRIVE!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We've always found the P&O crossing to be fine (apart from the odd hurricane...  ) Langans Brasserie serves really good-quality food in our opinion. Maybe we're easily pleased?

I would however drive if I had no deadlines (e.g. limited length of holiday).

Dougie.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Last i heard was that p&o were flogging off the pride of bilbao and discontinuing the route. ??


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Drive the vehicle*

I would prefer to drive the vehicle. That way, you get to see the countryside you pass through, and experience the diversity of cultures and cuisines. I find driving a motorhome quite relaxing most of the time, as it is normally being driven more slowly (70 mph) than car driving, the viewing position from the cab better, and you are self sufficient. That means you can stop more or less where and when you like, have a doze, brew a cuppa, and lunch, in familiar surroundings.
In addition, you are more likely to avoid the potential of seasickness or any bad behavious from the booze cruisers.
I have used the sea route, and while it was OK' ish, I found it boring and wasteful. Saw three films and couple of dolphins, (not at same time ). Looked at casino, and read a book. Then had to be up at crack of dawn as ferry approached Bilbao.
Enjoy the journey at your leisure.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bilbao*



krull said:


> Last i heard was that p&o were flogging off the pride of bilbao and discontinuing the route. ??


Hi. Not exactly...

Firstly, P&O do not own the Pride of Bilbao. It is owned by another firm and P&O effectively hire it from them. The last period of hire expired recently, but P&O have agreed to charter the vessel for another (I think) three years.

Russell


----------

